# Steering Question - BMWNA says 2001 325's were NOT overboosted. ???



## GM (Aug 6, 2003)

brewthunda said:


> Here's my retrofit story:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30554


UPDATE: I just spoke with BMWNA's "Customer Relations" department, and was provided with the following information. Decide for yourselves whether to believe it. I don't.


The steering on the early 325's was NOT overboosted. Accordingly, BMW Germany refuses to reimburse BMWNA for retrofits. As a result, according to an internal memo, BMWNA has not authorized any retrofits to 325's since September, 2002.

When I asked for a copy of the internal memo, the customer relations rep refused. When I asked for a copy of the technical specifications for both my car's steering and the current models'; she also refused, stating they are not a "technical service line" and do not have any "technical" information. She suggested that I would need to go to a dealer for that information.

Any of you 325 owners have the retrofit authorized AFTER September, 2002?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

GM said:


> UPDATE: I just spoke with BMWNA's "Customer Relations" department, and was provided with the following information. Decide for yourselves whether to believe it. I don't.
> 
> 
> The steering on the early 325's was NOT overboosted. Accordingly, BMW Germany refuses to reimburse BMWNA for retrofits. As a result, according to an internal memo, BMWNA has not authorized any retrofits to 325's since September, 2002.
> ...


BS BS BS. I don't know what's worse-- lying or just having no clue. I'm not sure which one it is for BMWNA. I guess it would be even scarier if they truly think that they built early 325s w/ the heavier steering-- that means that BMW AG is completely disorganized.

I was just re-reading what you posted-- and its not consistent-- they say that EARLY 325s had the heavier steering-- but then say that "As a result, according to an internal memo, BMWNA has not authorized any retrofits to 325's since September, 2002.". So, even if they think that early 325shad the heavy steering-- they're still implying that the later 325s didn't (and therefore should be eligible).
Its amazing how many times they've changed the story about this steering issue.


----------



## GM (Aug 6, 2003)

robg said:


> . . . BMWNA has not authorized any retrofits to 325's since September, 2002.". So, even if they think that early 325shad the heavy steering-- they're still implying that the later 325s didn't (and therefore should be eligible). . .


By that, I believe she meant that in September, 2002, BMWNA stopped authorizing any retrofits for 325's because they finally figured out that none of the 325's were overboosted.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

GM said:


> By that, I believe she meant that in September, 2002, BMWNA stopped authorizing any retrofits for 325's because they finally figured out that none of the 325's were overboosted.


Hmmm-- that's not how I read it-- the quote you posted stated "early 325s" had the heavy steering (which still isn't true)-- but then they say that because of that they've stopped authorizing it for ALL 325s (even the later build 2001s- that BMW seesm to acknowledge did NOT have the heavier steering). Regardless, the facts are wrong-- and NO 325s had the "heavier" steering. Its kind of odd to me that they suddenly started claiming "early 325s" had the heavier steering---they've never claimed that before-- and during 2000 when BMW was building these cars, it was widely acknowledged that they did indeed have "light" steering.


----------

